# 2002 turbo with built engine fires up for the first time! Block was being used as a wine rack



## Benjamin AR (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## hbguy (Jun 21, 2021)

Benjamin AR said:


>


great video. thanks for sharing.


----------

